# Age of Conan



## Firderis (19. Dezember 2006)

Wer sich ein wenig mit MMORPGs auskennt oder auch Phantasieromane liebt, dem wird "Age of Conan", das kommende MMORPG von Funcom, sicherlich etwas sagen. Uns erwartet ja für das Jahr 2007 eine Masse an potentiellen MMORPGs-Hits, wobei mein persönliches Highlight wohl eben die Welt Conans sein wird. Endlich wieder einmal KEINE Orks, KEINE Elfen und KEINE kunterbunte Grafik, sondern eine "erwachsene", "reale" Welt. 

Sicherlich ist der oder dem einen oder anderen die Conan-Filme mit Schwarzenegger ein Begriff. Aber bitte löst euch wieder ein wenig von diesem Gedankenspiel, denn die Filme sind aufgebaut auf das Universum von Marvel, welche die Conan-Idee einem bekannten Fantasyautoren entliehen haben. "Age of Conan" selbst baut auf letzteres Universum auf, welches sich doch in manchem Punkt von den Marvel-Comics unterscheidet.

Doch um was geht es überhaupt in AoC, was würde das Spiel von anderen MMORPGs unterscheiden? Nun, zählen wir ein paar Highlights auf:
- aufbaubare Spielerstädte, welche es gegen den Computer gilt zu verteidigen
- aufbaubare Gildenburgen, welche es gilt gegen andere Gilden zu verteidigen
- Belagerungswaffen, Verteidigungswaffen, NPC-Wachen usw.
- berittener Kampf hoch zu Pferde
- kein "automatischer" Kampf, sondern eine direkte Steuerung mit Combos (auch Finishing-Combos...)
- Formationskämpfe sind möglich und auch nötig
- interessantes Berufssystem (General, Architekt usw.)
- Solospielteil als Turtorial (ersten 20 Levels), in welchem man jederzeit in den Mehrspielerteil wechseln kann
- DirectX10 bzw. WindowsVista optimiert
- Freigabe vermutlich erst ab 18 Jahren (Köpfungsszenen, Bluteffekte, Sex...naja, eben Conans Welt)

Dies soll natürlich nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt sein, ein Film sagt natürlich mehr als 1'000 Worte: 
Aktueller Trailer 1(reine Spielgrafik)
Aktueller Trailer 2 (reine Spielgrafik)
Neustes Gameplay-Video
(wer noch mehr Videos möchte, hier wäre eine Zusammenfassung: Media-Bibliothek

Wer lieber Screenshots hätte, dem kann auch geholfen werden: Galerie. Ein kleiner Ausschnitt auch hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Danke für deinen Bericht und die Screenshots.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da du ja ein Experte das Spiel betreffend zu sein scheinst, was hat man sich denn darunter vorzustellen:

>> aufbaubare Spielerstädte, welche es gegen den Computer gilt zu verteidigen <<

Heißt das, die Städte werden mehr oder weniger regelmäßig von NPC/Mobs angegriffen? Das wäre ja cool!

Grüße,
P.


----------



## Firderis (19. Dezember 2006)

Pagan schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Bericht und die Screenshots.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer wieder gerne, ich wollte einfach einmal ein weiteres MMORPG näher vorstellen. Ich hoffe andere werden in diesem Punkt noch nachziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Da du ja ein Experte das Spiel betreffend zu sein scheinst, was hat man sich denn darunter vorzustellen:


Aeh, nicht gleich übertreiben. Ich arbeite zwar für eine Fansite zu diesem Thema, aber ab und zu geht auch mir etwas Neues durch die Lappen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> >> aufbaubare Spielerstädte, welche es gegen den Computer gilt zu verteidigen <<
> 
> Heißt das, die Städte werden mehr oder weniger regelmäßig von NPC/Mobs angegriffen? Das wäre ja cool!


Dies hast Du durchaus richtig interpretiert. Du kannst Dir dies sinngemäss folgendermassen vorstellen: durch den Reichtum der Spielerstadt angelockt lassen sich in der Nähe (Computer)Barbaren nieder, welche ihrerseits eine Stadt aufbauen. Sobald die Infrastruktur steht, die Spieler sich zuwenig um die neue Bedrohung kümmern und der Gegner seine Kräfte gesammelt hat, erfolgen Angriffe gegen die Spielerstadt. Dazu gibt es ein kleines Video, welches dies verschnellerter zeigt. Die Grafik bitte nicht überbewerten, sie entspricht nicht dem aktuellen Client: 
AoC-Playercity-Präsentation 1 
AoC-Playercity-Präsentation 2
AoC-Playercity-Präsentation 3

Das beste bisherige Video ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, nur her damit


----------



## Thufeist (19. Dezember 2006)

Jubs, Age of Conan macht schon jetzt ein richtig richtig gutes Bild, die Versprechungen sind vielfältig, allerdings behandel ich sowas immer mit vorsicht da schon in vielen MMOs einiges Versprochen wurde und letztenendes nie ins Spiel geschafft hat.
Ich hoffe das das bei AoC nicht so sein wird, da das Spiel auch auf meiner engeren Auswahl steht.

Auch wenn du schreibst das die Grafik nicht dem aktuellen Clienten entspricht, die Bilder sehen sehr nachbearbeitet aus und deuten für mich somit darauf hin das solch eine Pracht zwar geplant ist, aber noch nicht umgesetzt.. nicht das man da nachher doch wieder abstecher machen müsste..


----------



## Firderis (19. Dezember 2006)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Auch wenn du schreibst das die Grafik nicht dem aktuellen Clienten entspricht, die Bilder sehen sehr nachbearbeitet aus und deuten für mich somit darauf hin das solch eine Pracht zwar geplant ist, aber noch nicht umgesetzt.. nicht das man da nachher doch wieder abstecher machen müsste..


Ich spreche dabei von den (Spielerstädten-)Videos in meinem zweiten Post, nicht den Screenshot oder den aktuellen Videos ansich. Zwischen den beiden ist ein Jahr Entwicklungszeitunterschied, was man meiner Meinung nach dem Spiel ansieht. Und wie gesagt, alles bisherig gesehene von AoC entspricht der XP-Version, also DX9. Während ja Age of Conan auch für WindowsVista und DX10 optimiert wird, was nochmals einen (theoretischen) Grafiksprung bedeutet.


----------



## Firderis (21. Dezember 2006)

Neues Video-Tagebuch erhältlich, welches äusserst informativ ist: http://www.gamespot.com/pages/video_player...ag=prefs;button


----------



## Firderis (21. Dezember 2006)

Neuer Screenshot einer bisher nicht gezeigten Region:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebzat (25. Dezember 2006)

eine frage zum spiel
wird das spiel komplett in deutsch erscheinen oder nur auf englisch?


----------



## Firderis (26. Dezember 2006)

sebzat schrieb:


> eine frage zum spiel
> wird das spiel komplett in deutsch erscheinen oder nur auf englisch?


Es wird komplett in deutsch erscheinen. Mit deutschen Sprechern, deutschsprachigem Support, deutschsprachigem Forum und vielem mehr. Wer Funcom kennt, der erinnert sich sicherlich auch daran, dass es gerade für das Spiel "Dreamfall" einige Preise gab. Und zwar für die lokalisierte deutschsprachige Version, was also durchaus für die Qualität der Übersetzung spricht.

Ich bin zumindest guter Dinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gno (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe schon sehr viel über das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Age of Conan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gelesen und kann es kaum erwarten bis das Spiel im Frühjahr erscheint. Mein Eindruck bis jetzt ist, das es ein Hammerspiel sein wird das absolute NON PLUS ULTRA was es zur zeit im MMORPG Bereich gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrog (10. Januar 2007)

Also ich finde diese Köpfungsszenen und andere blutige Effekte ziemlch unappetitlich und sowas kennt man ansich von anderen MMOGS nicht (Daoc, WoW, EQ2, NWN2, BBO).

Meiner Meinung nach hätte man da gut drauf verzichten können, bzw. abschaltbar machen. Den "Gewaltfilter" kennt man ja aus anderen Spielen auch.

Aber davon abgesehen wird es mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung, grafisch und spieltechnisch deutlich anders, als bisherige MMOGs.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde sicher dabei sein, vorher schaue ich mir aber definitiv noch Vanguard an.


----------



## Firderis (10. Januar 2007)

Torrog schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Köpfungsszenen und andere blutige Effekte ziemlch unappetitlich und sowas kennt man ansich von anderen MMOGS nicht (Daoc, WoW, EQ2, NWN2, BBO).
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hätte man da gut drauf verzichten können, bzw. abschaltbar machen. Den "Gewaltfilter" kennt man ja aus anderen Spielen auch.


Eigentlich wäre es ein krasser Einschnitt in die Spielewelt. Denn gerade die Brutalität ist etwas, was das Universum von Conan schon immer ausgezeichnet hat. Die Welt ist anders gesagt sexy, hart und äusserst brutal. Egal ob Bücher oder Comics...

Und es gibt nebenbei neue Videos:
neuester Trailer
Alternativ-Download bei YouTube
neustes Gameplayvideo

Wie immer ist alles reine Spielgrafik, sei es Trailer oder das Gameplay-Video


----------



## Torrog (11. Januar 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es ein krasser Einschnitt in die Spielewelt. Denn gerade die Brutalität ist etwas, was das Universum von Conan schon immer ausgezeichnet hat. Die Welt ist anders gesagt sexy, hart und äusserst brutal. Egal ob Bücher oder Comics...
> 
> Und es gibt nebenbei neue Videos:
> neuester Trailer
> ...




Aber durch die Gewaltszenen müssen sie die Altersfreigabe auf 18+ setzen, und bringen sich damit selbst um einen großen Kundenkreis.
Hätte ich zu sagen, müsste man bei der Anmeldung sein Alter nachweisen und dann würde schon Serverseitig gesteuert, ob diese Gewaltakte animiert werden, oder ob der Gegener (wie in klassischen MMOGs) einfach nur umfällt.

Bin mal gespannt, wie die das machen wollen.


----------



## Kruaal (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hör bestimmte Politiker schon wieder "Killerspiel!" schreien ...


----------



## Firderis (11. Januar 2007)

Torrog schrieb:


> Aber durch die Gewaltszenen müssen sie die Altersfreigabe auf 18+ setzen, und bringen sich damit selbst um einen großen Kundenkreis.


Es ist wie bereits erwähnt der Plan von Funcom, dass das Spiel ab 18 Jahren freigegeben wird. Natürlich würden sie sich auch über eine "ab 16 Jahre"-Freigabe freuen, aber sie rechnen nicht damit und haben auch nicht vor Inhalte zu ändern.



> Hätte ich zu sagen, müsste man bei der Anmeldung sein Alter nachweisen und dann würde schon Serverseitig gesteuert, ob diese Gewaltakte animiert werden, oder ob der Gegener (wie in klassischen MMOGs) einfach nur umfällt.


Du steuerst die Gewalt eigentlich auch selbst. Die "Finishings-Moves" werden durch Dich selbst ausgelöst, aufgrund möglicher Combos. Möchtest Du sie nicht, so wende sie nicht an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Bin mal gespannt, wie die das machen wollen.


Wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt: gar nicht. Sie wollen nichts am Inhalt ändern und leben gut mit der "ab 18 Jahren"-Freigabe. Zumindest waren dies bisher die Äusserungen. Age of Conan ist und bleibt für Erwachsene, welche sich mit der Welt Conans auseinandersetzen wollen. Für alle anderen gibt es genug andere Alternativen, seien es WarhammerOnline, Vanguard, Lord of the Rings Online usw. Jeder Spieler bekommt eigentlich dieses Jahr das, was er mehrheitlich haben möchte.


----------



## Kruaal (12. Januar 2007)

Von der Idee her ist es zumindest interessant und ich werds mir mal näher anschauen, wenn es denn eine kostenlose Trialphase gibt. Allerdings befürchte ich, das die reine Menge an anstehenden MMORPGS schon die Kundschaft für derartige Spiele stark einschränkt und das gute Projekte untergehen könnten, weil sie kurzfristig nicht genug Einnahmen haben.


----------



## Firderis (12. Januar 2007)

Die derzeitige MMORPG-Schwemme hat auch Nachteile, unbestritten. Allerdings sollte sich, so hoffe ich doch stark, Qualität durchsetzen. Und unser Vorteil als Konsument ist es, dass wir viel eher das Produkt erhalten bzw. auswählen können, welches am ehesten unseren Erwartungen entspricht.

Du liebst Tolkien, die "Herr der Ringe"-Filme? Dann ab zu "Lord of the Rings Online"
Du kannst Dich mehr für das Warhammer-Universum begeistern, es müssen Trolle und Zwerge sein? "Warhammer Online"
Du interessierst Dich mehr für "erwachsenere" Spiele, hast die Conan-Bücher und Comics verschlungen? So wähle "Age of Conan"
Du hast EverQuest2 jahrelang gespielt und suchst etwas neues, was etwa gleich ist vom Umfang? Dann kauf Dir "Vanguard"
Du stehst mehr auf Exotik, unkonventionelle Welten und Geschichten? "Spellborn" könnte Dir vielleicht gefallen
usw.


----------



## Torrog (15. Januar 2007)

Also ich wähle die Spiele eher nach anderen Kriterien aus.
z.b. ist für mich die Grafikqualität ein großer Faktor, dazu komm dann die Effizienz der Steuerung, die Anzahl und komplexität der Klassen, Spells, Styles usw.

Die Story als solche ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig, aber es sollte irgendwo im Fantasy-Universum angesiedelt sein. Science Fiction MMOG's (z.b. anarchy online) oder reine Shooter-MMogs (z.b. Planetside) können bei mir eher nicht punkten.


----------



## Kruaal (6. Februar 2007)

Was mich an HdR online so gravierend stört: Man kann "nur" die gute Seite spielen. Da reizt mich Warhammer online schon deutlich mehr; jede Seite ist irgendwie gut und doch böse. Blutvergiessen reizt mich an Spielen auch nicht wirklich, wodurch Age of Conan schon ein bisschen an mir vorbei geht...


----------



## Asteria (6. Februar 2007)

*lacht laut*

Hallo Firderis!
Wusste garnicht, dass du dich auch hier rumtreibst!

*winkt*

Edit: Ohje.. wollte kein Off Topic machen:
Ich werde auch Age of Conan spielen, alleine schon, da mir die "harte" Welt so zusagt.
Freue mich nun schon seit mehr als einem halben Jahr darauf und bis Oktober wird meine Vorfreude wohl am überlaufen sein.


----------



## Meister Obolon (11. Februar 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Wer sich ein wenig mit MMORPGs auskennt oder auch Phantasieromane liebt, dem wird "Age of Conan", das kommende MMORPG von Funcom, sicherlich etwas sagen. Uns erwartet ja für das Jahr 2007 eine Masse an potentiellen MMORPGs-Hits, wobei mein persönliches Highlight wohl eben die Welt Conans sein wird. Endlich wieder einmal KEINE Orks, KEINE Elfen und KEINE kunterbunte Grafik, sondern eine "erwachsene", "reale" Welt.
> 
> Sicherlich ist der oder dem einen oder anderen die Conan-Filme mit Schwarzenegger ein Begriff. Aber bitte löst euch wieder ein wenig von diesem Gedankenspiel, denn die Filme sind aufgebaut auf das Universum von Marvel, welche die Conan-Idee einem bekannten Fantasyautoren entliehen haben. "Age of Conan" selbst baut auf letzteres Universum auf, welches sich doch in manchem Punkt von den Marvel-Comics unterscheidet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Firderis, so sieht man sich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (13. März 2007)

Meister schrieb:


> Hallo Firderis, so sieht man sich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hihi, lieber spät als nie: Hoi Du, schön alte Bekannte an neuen Orten wiederzusehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back to Topic: zu AoC gibt es Massen an neuen Infos, dank der vergangenen GDC in San Francisco. Ein paar davon habe ich euch mitgebracht:

_Wie bereits manchen bekannt sein sollte sind Tatoos im Spiel und können bereits bei der Charaktererstellung zur Verfeinerung des Avatars benutzt werden. Auch war in einem Preview von Brustpiercing und ähnlichem zu lesen 

Die Quests sind Lippensynchron vertont worden, es wird jeweils an den NPC herangezoomt (ähnlich dem System von Dreamfall)

Die Questbelohnungen sind Conangerecht, als Beispiel wird eine Quest erwähnt bei welcher man sich nach Erfüllung derselben zwischen Essen, Gold oder einem warmen Bett (zu zweit, mit der Auftraggeberin...) entscheiden kann

Es soll nun doch wieder einen Kampf mit Bogen hoch zu Ross geben

Beim Bogenschiessen ist es durchaus entscheidend, wie man den Bogen handhabt bzw. wohin man beim Gegner "zielt". Dabei wird das Kampfsystem ähnlich dem Schwertkampf angewendet, also "Schlag nach oben" mit "Schuss obere Zone" usw.

Die Combos werden einfach ausgelöst: Erstschlag, anschliessend zeigen die möglichen Schlagrichtungen durch Aufleuchten an was möglich wäre. Dabei kommt es durchaus auf Waffengeschwindigkeit und Schlagrichtung an, wie lange das Ausführen der verschiedenen Schläge benötigen

Je mehr Combos man aneinander reiht, desto grösser ist die Chance auf einen Fatalitycombo (Köpfung usw...). Natürlich erhalten auch die Magier wie auch Bogenschützen ihre Fatalitycombos

Anscheinend kann man Schläge "vorreservieren", also in Stack geben. Diese werden anschliessend in der Reihenfolge durch das System abgearbeitet, so man sie nicht unterbricht

Gegnerischen Schlägen kann man aktiv ausweichen, indem man zur Seite ausweicht. Sprünge helfen nicht, dass man Schlägen ausweichen kann

Man kann je 8 Kampfskills sowie auch 8 Zaubersprüche in der Schnellleiste platzieren

Gegner wohnen teilweise in Camps, welche durch Wachen geschützt sind. Diese Wachen rufen nach Verstärkungen usw., sollte man sich nicht genügend um sie kümmern

Es wird normalerweise kein "TitanQuest"-Lootsystem geben. Was bedeutet, dass man nicht jene Gegenstände looten kann, welche der Gegner selbst benutzt hat. Allerdings passt sich der gefundene Loot wiederum dem Gegner an, bei einem Bogenschützen beispielsweise ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch einen Bogen zu finden

Stirbt man im Kampf erhält man einen "Deathpenalty-Debuff", welcher auch anhält so man wiederbelebt wird. Andere Arten der Bestrafung des Versterbens sind derzeit nicht geplant

Es soll irgendwann später eine Vorführung der Belagerung geben, während der GDC konnte man nur einen Avatar um eine selbstgebaute Burg spazieren sehen

Bei einem der neuen Screenshots (der Hafen) gibt es einen komischen roten Schimmer im Wasser. Dabei handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen Vulkan, welcher allerdings aufgrund eines Grafikfehlers (fehlender Sichtschutz bei Spiegelung) reflektiert wird, obwohl er einiges weiter weg wäre (ungewollte Fata Morgana)_

Weiter gibt es 28 neue Screenshots, diverse Videos und vieles mehr. Doch ich möchte nicht zu ausführlich werden, wer sich für Conan interessiert kann gerne die neuesten Previews lesen und sich selber informieren


----------



## glacios (15. März 2007)

Super! Danke für deine neuen Infos, die klingen allesamt überragend!

Besonders angetan bin ich von den möglichen Questbelohnungen, wobei ich dann wohl eher weniger gold und schlechtere Ausrüstung haben werde als andere (ich liebe warme Betten....).
Auch das Kampfsystem mit dem ausweichen finde ich super, noch besser aber ist, dass springen nicht vor Treffern schützt (so ist man sicher vor der Hasen-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Combos etc. klingt einfach fantastisch!
Auch sehr schön find ich die Idee mit dem Loot, nämlich dass man klassenspezifische Drops einrichtet.

Also alles in allem sind da mitunter sehr innovative Ideen und es klingt ehrlich gesagt schon fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. Tja erwarten kann ichs trotzdem kaum mehr!


----------



## Firderis (15. März 2007)

Persönlich sehr positiv finde ich, dass sie diese Details erst so spät veröffentlichen. Denn sie heizen den Hype nicht selber an, sondern deklarieren wirklich nur Dinge welche offensichtlich so bereits vorhanden sind. Wie es Blizzard in seinen besten Tagen mehrheitlich getan hat, ausgenommen das "Housing"...

Wobei, vieles klingt einfach zu schön, als dass es so wahr sein kann. Leider geht es noch über 200 Tage bis Release, wir müssen wohl weiter abwarten. Und auch ein wenig angst macht mir, dass man so wenig über den Belagerungskampf sieht bzw. liest. Andererseits gefällt mir auch eine noch junge Ankündigung, dass man nichts über die "Hölle" sehen und lesen wird, bis der Release da ist. Für all jene, welche mit der "Hölle" in AoC wenig anfangen können: Caster werden sich stärkere magische Sprüche "weben" können. Jedoch besteht dabei immer die Gefahr, dass man durch die Korruption der Seele (man opfert sie für die Magie) in der "Hölle" landet und sich daraus zuerst wieder freikämpfen muss. Sehr spannend, mich persönlich interessiert es natürlich stark wie sie dies umsetzen wollen.


----------



## Firderis (17. März 2007)

In der Zwischenzeit gibt es HD-Versionen der GDC-Videos. Allerdings ist der Client auch wieder "veraltert"...:

Age of Conan - GDC 07 Developer Walkthrough Pt. 1 HD 
Age of Conan - GDC 07 Developer Walkthrough Pt. 2 HD


----------



## Firderis (2. April 2007)

Sechs neue Screenshots und ein Video dazu:

http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=557
http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=558
http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=559
http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=560
http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=561
http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=562


Eiglophian Mountains-Video in HD


----------



## Wave2 (2. April 2007)

Ich werde AoC auf jeden Fall auch zocken. Hab viele Videos gesehn und finde es eifnach nur Umwerfend. Intressier mich schon seit langen mit dem Game. Nur ich hab noch sogut wie nie was von einem PVE Content, ausser dem Leveln gehört. 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob es sowas wie Instanzen in WoW geben wird. 

Was mcih an meisten an dem Spiel reizt ist das Burgbauen und die Taktik die man während der Schlacht braucht. Heißt, wenn man gut taktisch organisiert ist kann man mit 50 Mann ne Truppe von 100 Mann besiegen.


----------



## Firderis (2. April 2007)

Zum PvE ist wirklich noch eher wenig bekannt, wobei es schon das eine oder andere Video gibt, welches ein wenig Rückschlüsse zulässt. In einem der Videos muss man sich questtechnisch einem Sklavenantreiber annehmen, welchen man zuvor bei der Charaktererstellung im Hintergrund sehen kann. Nachdem man also am Strand gestrandet ist (wie logisch...) macht man sich auf und kämpft sich durch den Dschungel, immer hin zu ihm. Eine andere Quest erzählt von einem Mann, dessen Frau durch ein Krokodil halb verspiesen wurde. Er würde sie nun gerne beerdigen, bevor sie verflucht wird. In den Antwortoptionen steht, typisch für die Welt Conans, warum er sich nicht zum Geier einfach eine andere Frau nehmen würde...

Ansonsten gibt es selbstverständlich auch Instanzen und anderes. Gleich zu Beginn spielt man ja in der eigenen Welt als Turtorial, während man in der Starttaverne zwischen Einzelspieler- und Mehrspielermodus wechseln kann. Erst mit Level 20 kommt man endgültig in die grosse, grosse MMO-Welt. Nebenbei, PvE ist auf maximal 25 Spieler begrenzt, vorbei die Zeiten nach 40 Mitspieler.


----------



## Wave2 (2. April 2007)

Also wird es Instanzen geben? Ist das sicher und hast dazu noch weitere Infos?

Oben hast ja nur dei Quests beschrieben.


----------



## Firderis (2. April 2007)

Wave2 schrieb:


> Also wird es Instanzen geben? Ist das sicher und hast dazu noch weitere Infos?


Bevor ich irgendeine Entwicklerinfo suche, vereinfache ich es mit einer sehr deutlichen Erklärung. Funcom sind die Entwickler von AnarchyOnline, und dieses MMO hat die Instanzen erfunden. Blizzard hat mit WoW nur kopiert...In diesem Sinne wäre alles andere Frevel, würde es in AoC KEINE Instanzen geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Oben hast ja nur dei Quests beschrieben.


Die Beschreibungen dienen ja auch als Beispiel. Ich erinnere mich an die GamesConvention 2006, während welcher wir den Singleplayerteil sehen konnte. Bei einer der Aufgaben sammelte der Avatar Steine auf, machte sie auf den Wagen, als dieser voll war zog er ihn zu einer unfertigen Mauer, nahm dort wieder die Steine ab dem Wagen und beendete die unfertige Mauer. Quest done... 
Screenshots hier: http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=323 sowie http://aoc.gamona.de/screenshot.php?id=338 (achtung, Ur-Beta-Client, sehr veraltert zwischenzeitlich)


So, betreffend Instanzen nochmals ein Zitat aus der offiziellen FAQ (übersetzt):

*11.3 Wird es in Age of Conan instanzierte Gebiete geben? * 

_Ja, aber man ist bemüht dies so sensibel und angebracht wie möglich zu gestalten. Funcom hat sozusagen die Pionierarbeit geleistet für die Instanzen, als sie diese in Anarchy Online, welches noch heute von vielen tausend Spielern aktiv gespielt wird, einführten. Instanzierte Gebiete werden auch in Age of Conan ihren Einzug finden, allerdings wird alles getan um nicht den Eindruck einer großen zusammenhängenden Welt zu schmälern. Man wird diese Technik z.B. nutzen, um Dungeons für die Spieler herrausfordernder gestalten zu können oder um die Perfomance in Gegenden mit hohem Spieleraufkommen sicherstellen zu können. In der Aussenwelt wird Instanzierung allerdings nur genutzt wo es dem Spieler einen athmosphärischen Vorteil bringt. Sich um einen Questgegner gegenseitig prügeln, da dessen Spawn laufend belegt ist, macht nur selten Spaß und mit Instanzen kann man dieses Problem umgehen. _


----------



## Humunculus (3. April 2007)

Für mich is AoC die Online Hoffnung überhaupt.
Neues kampfsystem usw.
Kollisionsabfrage, was ich persöhnlich sehr schön finde. Kein ich hab aggro bin Monster und renn erst mal nen Heiler umklatschen. Auch wird das ganze dann sehr taktisch, insbesondere mit dem berittenen Kampf. Und es sind endlich die Zeit endgültig vorbei wo ein Schurke nen Plattenträger kopfnussen konnte.
Da interessiert mich auch ein WAR nich besonders gross.

Einzigsten Bedenken die ich habe sind die HArdwareanforderungen. Wenn ich so die Screens betrachte schaut das ganze eher nach nem Rechner aus auf dem auch Crysis etc absolut flüssig laufen. Und bei meinem hab ich da so meine Zweifel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numara (3. April 2007)

Humunculus schrieb:


> Einzigsten Bedenken die ich habe sind die HArdwareanforderungen. Wenn ich so die Screens betrachte schaut das ganze eher nach nem Rechner aus auf dem auch Crysis etc absolut flüssig laufen. Und bei meinem hab ich da so meine Zweifel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde mich auch interessieren bezüglich der Hardware. Ich möchte (_oder eher muss_) mir nämlich nen neuen Prozessor kaufen für mein 939 Board. Momentan hab ich einen 3700+ Venice, meine 7900GT würd ich auf jeden Fall behalten.


----------



## Humunculus (3. April 2007)

Numara schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren bezüglich der Hardware. Ich möchte (_oder eher muss_) mir nämlich nen neuen Prozessor kaufen für mein 939 Board. Momentan hab ich einen 3700+ Venice, meine 7900GT würd ich auf jeden Fall behalten.


Also was Deine Grafikkarte betrifft, habe ich schon mal vorneweg meine zweifel. AoC is erstmal auf directX 10 getrimmt. Und alles unter der 8800 serie unterstützt soweit ich weiss nich die features von directx 10.
Directx9 variante ist auch in der Planung, allerdings weiss ich nich ob die Versionen gleichzeitig erscheinen. Dürfte evtl auch einer der Gründe sein warum es verschoben worden ist. Wer nennt schon vista inkl ner 8800gts sein eigen. Und Ati kommt erst demnächst mit seinen D10 Karten auf den markt.
werd mir wohl gegen Ende des Jahres nen komplett neuen Rechner zambastln, weil meiner schon in die jahre kommt.


----------



## Tikume (3. April 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> *11.3 Wird es in Age of Conan instanzierte Gebiete geben? *
> 
> _Ja, aber man ist bemüht dies so sensibel und angebracht wie möglich zu gestalten._



Soweit ich gelesen habe werden auch die Burgen/Spielerstädte in Instanzen sein. Sollte die Info stimmen finde ich das alles andere als "sensibel".
AUch enttäuschend war die Info dass es Player-Housing wohl nur in diesen Städten gibt - sprich ohne grosse Gilde hat man verloren.

Naja, man muss es abwarten aber sowas enttäuscht dann schon etwas.


----------



## Humunculus (3. April 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe werden auch die Burgen/Spielerstädte in Instanzen sein. Sollte die Info stimmen finde ich das alles andere als "sensibel".
> AUch enttäuschend war die Info dass es Player-Housing wohl nur in diesen Städten gibt - sprich ohne grosse Gilde hat man verloren.
> 
> Naja, man muss es abwarten aber sowas enttäuscht dann schon etwas.




Das find ich mehr als logisch und nicht enttäuschend, denn wie will man das sonst technisch lösen???
haste ne Spielwelt und jeder kann bauen wie er lustig ist. nimmt man nun ne server kapazität von 10000 spieler und dann sagen wir mal werden 1000 häuser bzw burgen gebaut????? würde etwas dämlich ausschauen wenn Riesenstädte mit wildbauten entstehen würden. auch das mit der Gilde und dem Playerhousing is irgendwie klar. 
Egal welches MMOG Du nimmst, für manche Sachen brauchts einfach ne Gilde. Ob das nun die Grossinstanzen bei WoW waren oder sonstwas. Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage inwieweit das Spielentscheidend ist.


----------



## Tikume (3. April 2007)

Geht problemlos auch ohne Instanz, andere Spiele haben das bereits bewiesen. 

Dass nicht ein einzelner Spieler eine Stadt aufbauen soll ist klar. Aber das heisst ja nicht dass ein Spieler nicht sein Häuschen abseits von irgendwelchen Städten setzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wave2 (3. April 2007)

Es wird ganz sicher auch auf DirectX9 laufen, und zwar denke ich, dass ne 7600Gt für mittlere Einstellungen auf jeden Fall reicht. 
Zumindest für Leute die nicht so den großen geldbeutel haben.


----------



## Firderis (3. April 2007)

Humunculus schrieb:


> AoC is erstmal auf directX 10 getrimmt. Und alles unter der 8800 serie unterstützt soweit ich weiss nich die features von directx 10.
> Directx9 variante ist auch in der Planung, allerdings weiss ich nich ob die Versionen gleichzeitig erscheinen.


Komplett falsch. Das Spiel ist auf DX9 aufgebaut, die DX10-Version gibt es erst seit dem Frühjahr 2007 zu sehen. Oder anders gesagt, alles vor 2007 sind DX9-Screens und-Videos. Auch aus 2007 gibt es DX9-Videos und Screens. Man braucht keine DX10-Grafikkarte, WinVista oder ähnliches um AoC spielen zu können.

Von den Systemanforderungen her reicht ein "obliviontauglicher" PC, was man darunter auch immer verstehen mag.


----------



## Wave2 (4. April 2007)

Ich rechne damit, dass ein AMD Athlon 3000, 2 Gigabyte Ram oder 1,5Gig, sowie ne GeForce 7600GT volkommen reichen werden für mittlere Einstellungen.


----------



## Humunculus (4. April 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Komplett falsch. Das Spiel ist auf DX9 aufgebaut, die DX10-Version gibt es erst seit dem Frühjahr 2007 zu sehen. Oder anders gesagt, alles vor 2007 sind DX9-Screens und-Videos. Auch aus 2007 gibt es DX9-Videos und Screens. Man braucht keine DX10-Grafikkarte, WinVista oder ähnliches um AoC spielen zu können.
> 
> Von den Systemanforderungen her reicht ein "obliviontauglicher" PC, was man darunter auch immer verstehen mag.



Wenns so is. dann sorry. kommt dann aber bisserl schlecht rüber.



Wave2 schrieb:


> Ich rechne damit, dass ein AMD Athlon 3000, 2 Gigabyte Ram oder 1,5Gig, sowie ne GeForce 7600GT volkommen reichen werden für mittlere Einstellungen.



Ich hoffe Du hast recht. Aber ich glaub das sind so die mindestanforderungen. Man bedenke es geht nochn halbes jahr ins Land und bis dato is der 3000 64 auf jeden fall extremst altes eisen.


----------



## Firderis (4. April 2007)

Wave2 schrieb:


> Ich rechne damit, dass ein AMD Athlon 3000, 2 Gigabyte Ram oder 1,5Gig, sowie ne GeForce 7600GT volkommen reichen werden für mittlere Einstellungen.


Einer der Messe-Computer, auf welchen AoC 2006 vorgestellt wurde, war technisch schwächer und mit einer 256er-Grafikkarte aufgebaut. Allerdings hat die Grafik seitdem sich stark verbessert, was aber wiederum auch schwer zu kontrollieren ist. Denn vielleicht wurden nur die Einstellungen verändert.

Wie bereits geschrieben, ein "obliviontauglicher" PC sollte es schon sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wave2 (5. April 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Einer der Messe-Computer, auf welchen AoC 2006 vorgestellt wurde, war technisch schwächer und mit einer 256er-Grafikkarte aufgebaut. Allerdings hat die Grafik seitdem sich stark verbessert, was aber wiederum auch schwer zu kontrollieren ist. Denn vielleicht wurden nur die Einstellungen verändert.
> 
> Wie bereits geschrieben, ein "obliviontauglicher" PC sollte es schon sein
> 
> ...




Jo, und das ist mein oben genannter doch, also Oblivion tauglich.


----------



## Firderis (5. April 2007)

Wave2 schrieb:


> Jo, und das ist mein oben genannter doch, also Oblivion tauglich.


Schrieb ich nicht bereits, dass einer der Messecomputer schwächer war als Dein System?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (13. April 2007)

Für Highdetails:

Mind.  4,8 ghz dx10 graka und 2gig Ram


----------



## Firderis (17. April 2007)

So, Funcom hat nun auch offiziell angekündigt an der kommenden RPC, also vom 21. auf den 22. April 2007, in Münster zu sein und dort Age of Conan zu zeigen. Sicherlich kein schlechter Moment für jeden MMO-Spieler, immerhin sind dort auch die anderen kommenden Perlen anwesend: Übersicht PC/Konsolen Spiele


----------



## Firderis (22. April 2007)

Ich habe einen Sammelthread zur RPC und AoC erstellt: *Alle News, Screens und Videos von der RPC!*


----------



## Taha90 (23. April 2007)

äääh wann kommt eig. nochmal das spiel raus?


----------



## Firderis (23. April 2007)

Taha90 schrieb:


> äääh wann kommt eig. nochmal das spiel raus?


Am 30. Oktober 2007.


----------



## Taha90 (24. April 2007)

Heiliggeeee scheeeeeieieieieisse juhu hab am 23 okki b-day kreig da vllt nen neuen PC DDDDDD


----------



## Taha90 (24. April 2007)

Fideris In So einem Trailer stand das Age of Conan Online und Single- Player modus hat. Ich hatte gedacht AOC wäre ein reines Online Rollenspiel!?


----------



## Firderis (25. April 2007)

Taha90 schrieb:


> Fideris In So einem Trailer stand das Age of Conan Online und Single- Player modus hat. Ich hatte gedacht AOC wäre ein reines Online Rollenspiel!?


Ist es auch, der Singleplayerteil findet ebenfalls auf den Servern von Funcom statt. Ausserdem ist es nur gerade das Turtorial, nach Level 20 (je nach Spielweise 5 - X Stunden) befindet man sich ausschliesslich in der MMO-Welt. 

Davor kann man sich nebenbei entscheiden jederzeit mit anderen zusammen zu spielen. Alles was man machen muss ist ein Tavernenbesuch, nach welchem man die "Spielewelt" wechseln kann bzw. sich die Tageszeit verändert. Allerdings muss man gewisse Teile des Turtorials alleine spielen.

Und bevor nun Fragen deswegen auftauchen: nein, das Turtorial muss man nicht mit jedem Charakter spielen. Aber mit allen vier Grundklassen. Sollte man eine Klasse beendet haben, kann man mit einem neuen Charakter, welcher die gleiche Klasse besitzt, das Turtorial überspringen. 

Wer noch mehr wissen möchte, sehr interessant zu lesen und perfekt erklärt: Einzelspieler-Teil


----------



## Firderis (26. April 2007)

In meinem dortigen Post gibt es diverse neue Videos, Screens und Berichte. Ein besonders schönes Video will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten: Khemi


----------



## Centekhor (27. April 2007)

Nachdem ich heut mein WoW-Abo beendet hab wart ich mal ab, bis AoC raus is *g*


----------



## Wave2 (27. April 2007)

Sehr schönes Video, gefällt mir... Und schient echt intressant zu sein mit den NPC, dass sie sich essen holen, einschlafen usw. 
Was mich noch Intressiert ist Tag und Nacht, dazu hätte ich gerne mehr Infos


----------



## Firderis (27. April 2007)

Wave2 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video, gefällt mir... Und schient echt intressant zu sein mit den NPC, dass sie sich essen holen, einschlafen usw.
> Was mich noch Intressiert ist Tag und Nacht, dazu hätte ich gerne mehr Infos


Der Singleplayer basiert auf den Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht. Tags bist Du in einem Multiplayerteil, Nachts alleine unterwegs, den Tageswechsel selbst kannst Du in der Taverne bestimmen. Wie es dann allerdings ab Level 20 aussieht, sobald Du die MMO-Welt betrittst, das ist eine andere Geschichte. Und die muss zuerst noch erzählt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (28. April 2007)

Muss hier grad mal fragen ...
Die Länder, die zu Beginn bei AoC "verfügbar" sind ... in welchem Maßstab verhält sich das z.B. zu WoW? Sind die Länder zusammen so groß wie Azeroth&Kalimdor? Weil davon hab ich bisher nix gelesen oder hab es überlesen ...


----------



## Firderis (28. April 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Muss hier grad mal fragen ...
> Die Länder, die zu Beginn bei AoC "verfügbar" sind ... in welchem Maßstab verhält sich das z.B. zu WoW? Sind die Länder zusammen so groß wie Azeroth&Kalimdor? Weil davon hab ich bisher nix gelesen oder hab es überlesen ...


Die Frage lässt sich nicht so einfach beantworten, ohne nicht dabei die NDA zu verletzen. Ich hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse so ich Dich deshalb auf die offizielle FAQ verweise:

*14.2 Wie groß ist die Welt von Age of Conan?*

_Die Hyborische Welt ist unglaublich groß. Die Welt zur Zeit Conans - erschaffen vom Conan Author Robert E. Howard in seinen fantastischen Büchern und Geschichten - ist eine fiktionelle Version unserer Erde um 10'000 v.Chr. und umfasst daher auch eine riesige Landmasse. Age of Conan setzt den Fokus hier auf die Regionen der drei spielbaren Nationen, die Aquilonier, die Cimmerer und die Stygier, sowie das Startgebiet der Barachan Inseln.
Die Welt im Spiel wird eine ebenso angemessene Größe haben und dem Spieler genügend Freiraum zur Erkundung bieten._



*14.3 Wird es eine zusammenhängende Spielewelt geben oder ist sie in Zonen unterteilt?*

_Die Spielewelt wird in Zonen unterteilt sein, aber dass heißt nicht das die Zonen an sich klein ausfallen müssen - nicht selten haben die Zonen Ausmaße von mehreren Kilometern in der Länge und Breite. Funcom hat sich zu der Zonenlösung entschieden, da sie eine Welt mit solch einer Fülle von Details erschaffen wollen, die technologisch in der Form einer zusammenhängenden Welt einfach unausführbar wäre. Dennoch werdet ihr immer noch das Gefühl haben in einer riesigen Welt zu spielen. AoC ist immerhin ein MMO_


----------



## Nawk (28. April 2007)

das game sieht ja mal richtig super aus
Das mit den essen, schlafen gehen... wow
leider wird es auf meinem pc nicht laufen.........
naja vielleicht bis release schon ^^
einfach mal abwarten


----------



## Firderis (4. Mai 2007)

Neues Video erhältlich: Downloadlinks.  Die Landschaft sieht grossartig aus, aber noch passt das Pferd da irgendwie nicht rein


----------



## Nuki (4. Mai 2007)

Naja AoC sieht nett aus...

Nur leider das dort Sirrilion und co. mitmischen in der Crew das für mich leider wieder ne abschreckung.

Weil Sirillion hat schon ein FC game in die Tonne gekloppt.


----------



## Melrakal (4. Mai 2007)

zeig mir ein Studio, das noch kein Spiel in den Sand gesetzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (4. Mai 2007)

Nuki schrieb:


> Naja AoC sieht nett aus...
> 
> Nur leider das dort Sirrilion und co. mitmischen in der Crew das für mich leider wieder ne abschreckung.
> 
> Weil Sirillion hat schon ein FC game in die Tonne gekloppt.


Ich nehme an Du meinst Sillirion, nicht Sirrilion, oder? Und welches Spiel soll dies gewesen sein, AnarchyOnline? Ich bitte um näheren Sachverhalt. Denn zumindest AO selbst scheint nicht "in die Tonne gekloppt" worden zu sein und läuft sogar heute noch, obwohl dies offensichtlich nie so geplant war


----------



## Nuki (4. Mai 2007)

Dan hast du AO noch nie gespielt seit diese Typ Game Director ist ist das Spiel von Lust zu Frust gewandert.

Soviele Hirnlose änderungen die die Com nicht wollte die er eingeführt hat ist nicht mehr normal.

Dazu offendsichtliche Expolits sagt er es ist "Working as intended" (dieses Wort benutzt der ziemlich oft).
Diese werden aber nicht behoben obwohl die Com auf die Barrikaden deswegen geht. 

PvP war mal angenehm aber nun hat die Com ein neues Wort zum pvp system "No Brain PvP" Man braucht fast nix mehr machen da die Procs einen Sowieso nur Stunnen Rooten Snaren oder DoT´s reinhauen. 
Dazu hat nun jede Prof AR boost und waffen bekommen mit mörder dmg das pvp fights vielleicht 11sec dauern.


----------



## Buja (8. Mai 2007)

Ich hab ne Frage zur Klasse des Bear Shaman. Wird das ganze so ähnlich ablaufen wie in WoW als Feral-Druide? Man hätte also einen Shapeshift-Skill und dementsprechend andere Skills in Bärform als in Normalform. Wie spielt man den Bären. Wird man seine Pranken genauso "schwingen" wie ein Krieger seine Waffe?


----------



## Wave2 (8. Mai 2007)

Hier mal meine Meinung dazu:
Trotz seiner guten und nicht zu verachtenden Heilfähigkeiten, bevorzugt der Bearshaman es, seinen Freunden dadurch zu helfen, dass er deren Feinde im Kampf zerfleischt (in der Bärform). Der Bearshaman ist außerdem die einzige Priesterklasse, die mittlere Rüstung tragen kann.


----------



## Firderis (8. Mai 2007)

Wave2 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Meinung dazu:
> Trotz seiner guten und nicht zu verachtenden Heilfähigkeiten, bevorzugt der Bearshaman es, seinen Freunden dadurch zu helfen, dass er deren Feinde im Kampf zerfleischt (in der Bärform). Der Bearshaman ist außerdem die einzige Priesterklasse, die mittlere Rüstung tragen kann.


Hihi, danke für das Copy&Paste (<--- Link) unserer Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wave2 (10. Mai 2007)

Jojo...


----------



## Centekhor (10. Mai 2007)

Mich würd das mit den Spielerstädten mal interessieren ... 
Mir ist bekannt, dass das immer eine Fläche für 6 Städte ist, die 7 Stadt fängt dann in nem neuen Gebiet an usw.

Aber wie betritt man diese Gebiete? Stehen da mitten in der Landschaft so Portale? Oder sieht man die Stadt von außen und erst beim betreten wird diese Region dann geladen? Ich glaub das interessiert einige Leute *g*


----------



## Wave2 (12. Mai 2007)

Soweit ich weiß wird es beim Stadt/Gebiete betreten kein Ladebalken geben sondern das ganze wird nach und nach geladen. Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen...


----------



## Firderis (3. Juni 2007)

Da Buffed.de in letzter Zeit alle Age of Conan-News verschläft melde ich mich halt wieder einmal, ich bitte um Entschuldigung.

Also, was würde es Neues geben? Zuerst die beiden neuesten Videos (obwohl es noch viel mehr neue Videos geben würde):
Inventarsystem-Video
Frost  Swamp

Und dann gibt es Massen an neuen Screenshots, welche ebenfalls eine kleine Waffen- und Rüstungsauswahl zeigen. Ihr findet sie beispielsweise hier oder in der aktuellen News bei http://aoc.gamona.de/ unter *Bilder von Waffen und Rüstungen*. Eine kleine Auswahl gefällig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


usw.


Ich wünsche gute Unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (10. Juni 2007)

Da Buffed.de erneut die News "verschlafen", informiere ich stattdessen Interessierte:

Neues Entwicklervideo
Die Entwickler bei der Arbeit (Dungeon)

Viel Spass beim Anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (11. Juni 2007)

Na Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab hier eh das Gefühl, dass AoC etwas "stiefmütterlich" behandelt wird ...


----------



## Firderis (11. Juni 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Na Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht nur hier, sondern offensichtlich in der ganzen deutschsprachigen Presse. Ob sich dieser Hype um "WarhammerOnline" letzten Endes lohnt muss sich zuerst noch zeigen. Vor allem da das Spiel SPÄTER als Age of Conan erscheint ist mir die derzeitige Berichterstattung umso unverständlicher. Age of Conan hat die bessere Technik, das innovativere Kampfsystem, ein eigenes PvP-System, eine allgemein "bekanntere" Welt (ausserhalb der Spieleszene) und vieles mehr. Doch wie es scheint freuen sich stattdessen alle Newsleute auf WAR. Nun ja, ansich sollte es mir recht sein, so hat es weniger "Kiddies" bei AoC. Andererseits finde ich es AoC gegenüber unfair. Genau gleich wie auch bei Spellborn.

Hauptsache man hilft mit einen Hype zu kreieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (11. Juni 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Nun ja, ansich sollte es mir recht sein, so hat es weniger "Kiddies" bei AoC.


Tja, Nachteil an AoC ist halt, dass man eigentlich nur eine Rasse zur Verfügung hat ...
Wobei mich das bei WoW am Ende auch nicht mehr wirklich interessiert hat, wer welche Rasse hat ... die Boni waren in den meisten Fällen eh zu vernachlässigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob es weniger Kiddies werden, das wart ich mal ab ... aber da hoffe ich ganz stark drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mal noch ne ganz andere Frage ... is schon in Aussicht wie das mit der Serveraufteilung und -anzahl aussehen wird? Wirds getrennte PvE/PvP/RP-Realms geben ... wieviele deutschsprachige Server werden wohl überhaupt verfügbar sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (11. Juni 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Tja, Nachteil an AoC ist halt, dass man eigentlich nur eine Rasse zur Verfügung hat ...


Nun ja, ich sehe dies nicht als Nachteil an. Die Erde wird nun einmal "nur" von Menschen bevölkert. Und Howard schreibt ja nicht über ein typischen Phantasiereich, sondern über eine historische Epoche aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Ich kann Zwerge und Elfen nicht mehr sehen... 



> Ob es weniger Kiddies werden, das wart ich mal ab ... aber da hoffe ich ganz stark drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehme es an, denn der Hype um WarhammerOnline wird auch das entsprechende Clientel anziehen...



> Und mal noch ne ganz andere Frage ... is schon in Aussicht wie das mit der Serveraufteilung und -anzahl aussehen wird? Wirds getrennte PvE/PvP/RP-Realms geben ... wieviele deutschsprachige Server werden wohl überhaupt verfügbar sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider ist dazu noch nichts bekannt, ausser dass es die angesprochenen Server angeblich geben soll.


----------



## ChaTTeRer (19. Juni 2007)

Hab da eine kurz Frage zur Betaanmeldung. Hat der Betatest denn schon gestartet, oder wann ist der überhaupt geplant? Wann bekommt man Bescheid ob man nen Key bekommen hat oder nicht? Habe mich bei der ersten Betaanmeldung angemeldet aber keine E-Mail Bestätigung etc. bekommen. (hoffe falls schon Keys ausgegeben wurden, dass er nicht im Spam gelandet ist, sonst müsst ich mich wohl erhängen *g*) 
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand was genaueres zu sagen könnte! Danke


----------



## Centekhor (19. Juni 2007)

ChaTTeRer schrieb:


> Hab da eine kurz Frage zur Betaanmeldung. Hat der Betatest denn schon gestartet, oder wann ist der überhaupt geplant? Wann bekommt man Bescheid ob man nen Key bekommen hat oder nicht? Habe mich bei der ersten Betaanmeldung angemeldet aber keine E-Mail Bestätigung etc. bekommen. (hoffe falls schon Keys ausgegeben wurden, dass er nicht im Spam gelandet ist, sonst müsst ich mich wohl erhängen *g*)
> Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand was genaueres zu sagen könnte! Danke



Hast du dir den "Kommentar" bei der Anmeldung zum Beta-Acc mal durchgelesen?
Sie informieren dich nur, wenn du dafür ausgewählt wurdest, ansonsten bekommst du von denen gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaTTeRer (19. Juni 2007)

hmm okay, wurden denn die Keys schon ausgegeben, sprich läuft der Beta Test denn schon? 
wollte mich bei der neuen 100 Key Verlosung von Buffed nämlich nochmal anmelden und dann sagt er mir, dass ich mich nur einmal anmelden darf.


----------



## Firderis (19. Juni 2007)

ChaTTeRer schrieb:


> hmm okay, wurden denn die Keys schon ausgegeben, sprich läuft der Beta Test denn schon?
> wollte mich bei der neuen 100 Key Verlosung von Buffed nämlich nochmal anmelden und dann sagt er mir, dass ich mich nur einmal anmelden darf.


Richtig, Du darfst Dich auch nur einmal anmelden. Hats Du Dich für die Beta über Funcom bei Beta-Anmeldestart bereits angemeldet, kannst Du mit der gleichen eMail an keinem Gewinnspiel mitmachen. Denn dabei meldest Du Dich, solltest Du nicht gewinnen, automatisch für die Beta selbst ebenfalls an. Was Du ja bereits getan hast, so Du Dich wie erwähnt bei Funcom direkt angemeldet hast...

Kompliziert erklärt, ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich erklären möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (22. Juni 2007)

Einen äusserst interessanten Screenshots gibt es hier zu bewundern: zu den beiden Screenshots - ich spreche dabei von dem zweiten. Ob es sich um einen Spieler oder einen NPC handelt ist mir derzeit nicht bekannt, aber mir gefällt der Shot auf jeden Fall. In den meisten MMOs, eigentlich in allen welche ich angespielt habe, sieht man keinen Charakter Holz tragen, obwohl sie davor stundenlang auf die Bäume eingeschlagen haben...


----------



## Wave2 (23. Juni 2007)

Finde ich auch sehr Intressant... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das es ein Rüstungmacher ist, der da grad Holz trägt für seine Rüstung die er vor hat zu bauen. Unjd wenns nur ein NPC ist, trotzdem sehr geil... Bei WoW ham die immer nur den ganzen Tag auf den Baum gehauen, ohne dass der Baum umfällt, oder sie Holz irgendwohin tragen.

Zudem gefällt mir das Friday Update sehr gut... Dunegons sind vorallem in Endgame neber PvP ne gute Abwechslung.


----------



## Firderis (24. Juni 2007)

Was mir erst dank dem FridayUpdate und einem älteren Video aufgefallen ist, ist dass gewisse Gegner transparente Flügel haben. Achtet euch einmal ganz genau auf die Flügel der Succubus und die der Fledermaus:

AoC-Succubus in Action 1
AoC-Succubus in Action 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(alles ältere Betaversion)


----------



## ChaTTeRer (25. Juni 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Richtig, Du darfst Dich auch nur einmal anmelden. Hats Du Dich für die Beta über Funcom bei Beta-Anmeldestart bereits angemeldet, kannst Du mit der gleichen eMail an keinem Gewinnspiel mitmachen. Denn dabei meldest Du Dich, solltest Du nicht gewinnen, automatisch für die Beta selbst ebenfalls an. Was Du ja bereits getan hast, so Du Dich wie erwähnt bei Funcom direkt angemeldet hast...
> 
> Kompliziert erklärt, ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich erklären möchte
> 
> ...



hehe okay danke, so kompliziert wars gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs verstanden. dann kann ich ja jetzt nur noch hoffen!


----------



## Wave2 (25. Juni 2007)

Na dann ma viel Glück. Drück dir die Daumen! Un ich hoffe,das ich auch einen bekomm ^^


----------



## Firderis (2. Juli 2007)

Heute hat es ja "Dreizehn" geschlagen was News anbelangt. Massen an neuen Screenshots, Previews und sogar zwei Videos. Da euch vermutlich vor allem die Videos interessieren werden, linke ich diese direkt:
Magier-Video (leider kein Ton erhältlich)
Heiler-Video.

Zu beiden Videos gibt es traurigerweise Einschränkungen. Beide haben noch Animationsfehler, bzw. sie fehlen teilweise. Aber dies soll euch nicht abhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle anderen News und Links findet ihr unter der Weiterleitung in meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (4. Juli 2007)

Wundert mich, dass das Spiel wie ein Stiefkind im Vergleich zu War behandelt wird. AoC verfügt über die bessere Grafik, innovativeren Neuerungen und wirkt viel erwachsener. Aber scheinbar hat EA da wiedermal einige Werbegeschenke springen lassen....

Die Videos sehen einfach nur geil aus, endlich gibts auch mal wieder Blut in einem MMORPG. Freue mich auf jeden Fall sehr darauf, der Grafikthron Vanguard's wird gehörig wackeln. 

Hoffe nur die Entwickler übernehmen sich zeitmäßig nicht und bekommen ein Release taugliches AoC hin. Das Zeug zum Überrachungshit hat AoC auf jeden Fall. Und die ganze Uncut Diskussion hat sicher für mächtig kostenlose PR gesorgt, sehr schön.


----------



## Tikume (4. Juli 2007)

Die schönste Innovation nutzt nichts wenn sie nicht funktioniert, oder es an anderer Stelle hapert. Die tollste Grafik ist wertlos wenn die Performance im PvP nichts taugt.

Warhammer Online und Age of Conan müssen beide erst zeigen wie sie sich spielen.


----------



## Tja (5. Juli 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die schönste Innovation nutzt nichts wenn sie nicht funktioniert, oder es an anderer Stelle hapert. Die tollste Grafik ist wertlos wenn die Performance im PvP nichts taugt.
> 
> Warhammer Online und Age of Conan müssen beide erst zeigen wie sie sich spielen.



Stimmt schon, trotzdem ist eine Innovation mal schön. Und auch das zu unrecht gehypte War muss erstmal zeigen, dass es mehr ist als nur ein Wow-Klon.


----------



## Busty (8. Juli 2007)

hoi, wollte mal fragen wie das mit den beta keys is, da ja auf gamona steht das die gewinner diese woche benachrichtigt werden. Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob die Gewinner insgesamt sind oder nur die von Gamona?
Sonst hab ich ja auf Buffed auch noch ne chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (9. Juli 2007)

Busty schrieb:


> hoi, wollte mal fragen wie das mit den beta keys is, da ja auf gamona steht das die gewinner diese woche benachrichtigt werden. Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob die Gewinner insgesamt sind oder nur die von Gamona?
> Sonst hab ich ja auf Buffed auch noch ne chance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moooooment. Nicht unsere Keys werden verlost (hat Gamona überhaupt ein Wettbewerb mit Keys gehabt, ich wüsste nichts davon), sondern die von Funcom selbst. Funcom hatte einen eigenen Wettbewerb mit der Vergabe von 200 Keys. 

Eigentlich sollten ja alle Gewinner gleichzeitig ausgelost werden, aber warten wir es ab. Buffed.de wird uns sicherlich via News informieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (10. Juli 2007)

Offizieller E3-Trailer erschienen, allerdings hat er (berechtigterweise) keine Jugendfreigabe. Ich wünsche viel Vergnügen beim Anschauen.


----------



## Firderis (23. Juli 2007)

(kopiert aus http://aoc.gamona.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=2261 , ich habe keinerlei Mitarbeit geleistet)


_mir ist dafür leider kein wirklich passender titel eingefallen (kann ein mod ja noch ändern, bei bedarf)

das ganze ist eine übersetzung/zusammenfassung aus dem aoc forum
http://forums.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=24625

ist alles sehr frei übersetzt und zusammengefasst und die infos sind ungefähr 2-3 monate alt, von daher gibts keine garantie, dass auch alles stimmt. trotzdem fand ich die infos teilweise sehr interessant.

viel spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


*Character Development/Leveling*

- man wird nicht nur durch erkundung lvln können, weil es sonst zu einfach wäre, sobald die ersten guides im internet auftauchen.

- lvl zeit wird ähnlich wie in wow sein aber genaue zeitangaben können nicht gemacht werden, weil es stark vom spieler abhängt.

- pve und pvp lvl sind komplett getrennt (also zb pve lvl 80 und pvp lvl 0 oder pve lvl 1 und pvp lvl 20)



*Classes*

Mage:

- der lich ist ein melee/caster hybrid und seine sprüche werden vorallem im nahkampf benutzt werden

- es wird spezielle formationen für magier geben, sodass mehrere mages zusammen zb einen großen dämon beschwören können.

Priest:

- nahezu alle heals werden hots sein, es gibt aber auch einen "burstheal" damit man jemand mal das leben retten kann wenn hots zu langsam wären. allerdings wird das ziel dadurch auch temporär immun gegen hots.

- es soll keine reinen "healbots" geben, jeder heiler wird also offensiv und defensiv zauber haben. Priest of Mitra oder Scion of Set eignen sich aber eventuell besser als supporter/heiler wie der Stormcaller/Druid oder der Bear Shaman.

- priests könnten schwerter nutzen, auch wenn es vielleicht kein sinn macht.

- ein lvl 50 priest sollte einen lvl 40 krieger sehr leicht killen können.

- der Bearshaman ist ein melee char der auch heilen kann. der Stromcaller nutzs nukes/aoe und kann auch heilen

- weder der bear shaman noch der scion of set sind komplette formwandler

Rogue:

- ranger bekommen nicht all zu viele nahkampf skills, weil der fokus auf fernkampf liegt. dual wield wird es für sie auch nicht geben aber dafür 1h und schild.

- ranger werden keine kombos haben, so wie andere melee klassen aber sie werden spezielle skills bekommen, wodurch sie schnelle attacken ausführen können, zudem haben sie stackende haltungen und einige zusätzliche tricks um schwächen beim gegner auszunutzen.

- mehrere ranger können ihre ziele dicht aneinander legen um eine "kill zone" zu schaffen.

- einem pfeil durch einen schritt zur seite auszuweichen wird sehr schwer sein, also sollte man eher versuchen einen schuss zu verhindern.

- barbaren haben den höchsten melee dps aber können auch keine schweren rüstungen tragen, wie die soldier klassen

- der barbar kann durch seine große 2h waffe aoe schaden machen

- assasinen werden normalerweie dolche nutzen.

- alle klassen werden wahrscheinlich klettern können aber rogues können mehr und schneller klettern.

Soldiers:

- alle soldier klassen sollen tanken können, der eine mehr der andere weniger gut aber genauso wie bei den heilern wollen sie keine reinen "tank-bots" im spiel.

- man kann mit melee waffen nicht durch einen spieler hindurch angreifen. wenn sich also ein spieler vor einen anderen stellt wird der hintere von den front angriffen kaum schaden bekommen



*Combat*

- man wird mehrere waffenlinien skillen können, muss dann aber eventuell kompromisse eingehn

- es wird gifte geben wie dot, dd oder buffs und sie werden primär von assasins oder dem scion of set genutzt.

- tränke wirken über zeit, sodass man sie nicht "spam usen" kann. man muss tränke nicht nutzen aber sie bieten vorteile.

- die stärke- und schwachpunkte eines spielers, sollen grafisch sichtbar gemacht werden.

- die chargröße wird vermutlich auch die kollisionsabfrage beeinflussen

- fatalities können entstehen, wenn der jeweilige treffer tödlich ist.

- das soft lock wird die steuerung wenig beeinflussen, sondern dient eher der orientierung auf ein ziel. behält man ein ziel also nicht innerhalb des "cone" funktioniert auch das soft lock nicht mehr.

- die wahrscheinlichkeit für fatalities ist noch nicht bekannt, sie kann beeinflusst werden von kombo, items usw.

- es wird möglichkeiten geben pets zu kontrollieren aber sie wollen die funktionen auch nicht übertreiben, damit man primär seinen eigenen char steuern kann.

- es soll nicht so viele items geben, die man als mage oder priest statt der normalen waffe nutzen kann, um den dps dieser waffen zb gegen bessere stats einzutauschen. heilern oder magiern soll nicht die möglichkeit genommen werden auch im nahkampf schaden zu machen.



*General*

- die meisten offenen gebiete werden nicht instanziert sein

- nach der anfangsstadt tortage werden die einzelnen völker, die möglichkeit haben in ihre heimatgebiete zu reisen.

- um die ersten 20 lvl im startgebiet zu spielen, wird keine monatliche zahlung nötig sein

- bei den details der chars beim erstellen wird es gewisse grenzen geben, bei den verschiedenen völkern, da bestimmte kombinationen nicht ins spiel passen würden.

- bei den rüstungen gibt es keine einschränkungen der völker. ein cimmerier kann also zb. auch stygische rüstung tragen

- die chars auf den screenshots sind sehen absichtlich nicht besonders "hübsch" aus aber man kann sich solche durchaus erstellen, wenn man möchte.

- was färben betrifft sind sie sich noch nicht sicher, da die rüstungen realistisch aussehn sollen und nicht wie in einem cartoon.

- es wird vielleicht auch quests geben wo man weniger kämpfen muss

- die meisten größeren objekte werden eine kollisionsabfrage haben

- npcs können sich aufgrund der klassen/völker wahl unterschiedlich verhalten aber es gibt kein faction system, bei dem man ewig farmen muss, um bestimmten content zu erhalten.

- stealth ist abhängig von der umgebung und von dem skill lvl. aufgrund des eigenen skills und dem des gegners und der umgebung wird dann die chance berechnet, die andere haben einen zu entdecken oder zumindest wahrzunehmen.

- es gibt vermutlich verschiedene möglichkeiten das looten in gruppen zu regeln aber es sind noch keine details bekannt.

- viele der rüstungen sind angelehnt an historische rüstungen, wie zb die der römer.

- es gibt keine makros oder ähnliches, um den char beim sterben etwas sagen zu lassen.

- für die mounts sind verschiedene attribute und rüstungen geplant, es soll also viele unterschiede geben aber es ist och nicht sicher wie viel davon zum release zur verfügung stehen wird.

- man wird das ui von aoc verändern können aber es wird keine ui toolkits geben.

- das "feat system" ist nicht wie das talentsystem in wow. es gibt verschiedene linien und man muss einige skills trainiern um andere lernen zu können aber das system soll mehr in die entwicklung des chars integriert sein, als einfach nur ein paar zusätzliches fertigkeiten zu bieten.



*Guilds*

- falls gilden fusionieren können sie nicht beide keeps behalten und müssen sich für eins entscheiden.



*PvP*

- blood money wird wie eine eigene währung sein

- es wird keine usergruppen in gilden geben, sodass man sich gegenseitig bekämpfen könnte. es soll aber möglichkeiten geben um sich auch im pvp zu messen.

- es gibt kein friendly fire und man kann auf friendly geflaggte npcs auch nicht verletzen.

- es soll keine extrem starken gruppen geben, sodass man mit einer einzelnen gruppe eine weit höhere anzahl an feinden besiegen kann, ähnlich wie es teilweise in daoc möglich war. trotzdem soll eine fähige gruppe deutlich stärker sein als eine normale.

- siege kämpfe sind open pvp, also können sich andere spieler einmischen. gilden in einer allianz können sich bei kämpfen gegenseitig helfen aber die kontrolle eines keeps kann nicht einfach an eine andere allianzgilde übergeben werden.

- in hubs gibt es keine kollisionsabfrage, sodass sich niemand gegenseitig behindert.

- im pvp kann man niemand einfach wegschieben, sondern braucht ein knockback um andere spieler zurückzustoßen.

- es gibt keine mechanismen die verhindern, dass eine große gruppe mit 10 playern eine kleinere gruppe mit 2-3 playern angreifen kann (beliebiges beispiel).

- es gibt keine begrenzung der spieler in siegekämpfen aber es soll trotzdem spielbar bleiben.

- eine fähige gruppe von zb. 5 playern kann durchaus eine gruppe mit 7,8 oder sogar 9 playern besiegen. ab einem 2:1 verhältnis wird dies allerdings sehr schwer werden.



*Prestige Classes*

- man kann bis zu 2-3 berufe auf das maximum skillen.

- der npc eines masters kann nach dem tod respawnen, ähnlich wie bei den pferden.



*Race*

- cimmerians können keine assassins werden.



*Sieges*

- die verschiedenen orte der battlekeeps werden vor- und nachteile haben. zb. in einem see, auf einem hügel, auf einer seite geschütz durch ein gebirge, ein wald um das keep usw usw.

- scheinbar wird es kein siege anmeldesystem geben aber in wie weit das geändert wurde ist nicht bekannt. (da der punkt sehr wichtig ist hier noch der original text um missverständnisse zu vermeiden: "I am not free to discuss this system in detail yet. But yes I moved away from the siege declaration system.")

- siege kämpfe sollen große events sein, die man planen muss. einige dinge werden dafür leicht zu erledigen sein und andere dinge müssen mit der gilde gemeinsam organisiert werden.

- es ist noch nicht entschieden, ob spielerstädte auf pvp servern angreifbar sein werden. auf pve servern sind diese auf jedenfall nicht angreifbar.

- wenn neutrale spieler sich in siege kämpfe einmischen können diese sowohl vom angreifer als auch vom verteidiger angegriffen werden. sie müssen sich nicht für eine der seiten entscheiden.



*Technical Aspects*

- man muss nicht die standard tasten qe123 nuten und kann sie auch auf andere tasten legen, der char soll aber über diese tasten gut steuerbar sein

- es wird keine spezielle voice unterstützung geben

- man kann die 8 kombos in der quickbar auch während des kampfes ändern.

- man kann nicht einfach kamerapositionen auf tasten legen, um zb. den spieler hinter einem zusehn

- es soll keine vor-/nachteile geben mit dem 360 controller unter windows, es ist mehr eine frage des persönlichen geschmacks

- auch bei vielen spielern auf dem bildschirm soll es durch die engine spielbar sein

- es wird ein ingame raid interface geben, zum organsisieren von raids. das maximale spielerzahl soll 20-30 spieler umfassen. ansonsten gibt es viele gruppenbuffs und einige "friendly in area" zauber.

- es wird verschiedene basis setups geben für die tastaturbelegung

- es ist noch nicht entschieden ob die xbox player auch mit den pc playern zusammen spielen können


----------



## SALAmand3r (10. Oktober 2007)

AoC wird meiner Meinung nach ganz gross einschlagen oder sang und klanglos untergehen , je nachdem wie sich die vielen Neuerungen durchsetzen . In vielen Berichten musste ich bisher lesen das der deutsche Klient eine gekürzte Fassung wird aber trotzdem die FSK 18 Fassung anstrebt ( irgendwie komisch oder ?) . Ich persönlich könnte auch auf das Blut etc verzichten aber nicht auf das FSK 18 . Alleine das is schon nen Grund es zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bzw
Firderis sach mal hast du mal DAoC gespielt in ner Gilde namens Ancient Forces ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ja kann ich nur sagen verdammt is das lange her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (11. Oktober 2007)

SALAmand3r schrieb:


> AoC wird meiner Meinung nach ganz gross einschlagen oder sang und klanglos untergehen , je nachdem wie sich die vielen Neuerungen durchsetzen . In vielen Berichten musste ich bisher lesen das der deutsche Klient eine gekürzte Fassung wird aber trotzdem die FSK 18 Fassung anstrebt ( irgendwie komisch oder ?) . Ich persönlich könnte auch auf das Blut etc verzichten aber nicht auf das FSK 18 . Alleine das is schon nen Grund es zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier haben sich die Antworten der Entwickler überschnitten. Sie haben nie gesagt sie werden es kürzen, sondern dass sie es vermutlich kürzen müssen. Dies ist ja nicht das selbe. Und die neueste Aussage geht sogar noch weiter, denn laut den Entwicklern während der GC soll das Spiel ungekürzt den Prüfungsbehörden vorgelegt werden. Erst bei einer allfälligen Indizierung werden Einschnitte vorgenommen, um wenigstens ein "ab 18 Jahren"-Prüfsiegel erhalten zu können



> Firderis sach mal hast du mal DAoC gespielt in ner Gilde namens Ancient Forces ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oja, dies ist wirklich verdammt lange her. Hmm, so etwa 5 Jahre oder mehr, oder? Was waren das noch für Zeiten, als wir mit den Ikea-Umhänge unterwegs waren. Hoi hoi, schön dass es Dich noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit einer Verbeugung....


----------



## SALAmand3r (12. Oktober 2007)

Hmm stimmt hab mich da etwas Verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Ja hebt die Humpen auf die Ikea Truppe ,-)

bzw schau mal wieder in #mmorpg.ger vorbei ;-)


----------



## Firderis (13. Oktober 2007)

SALAmand3r schrieb:


> bzw schau mal wieder in #mmorpg.ger vorbei ;-)


Irgendwann sicherlich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, das dieswöchige Update hat es in sich:


*Friday Update - Server-Setup und Stand der Beta*


> Heute wollen wir euch über einige in Vergangenheit heiss diskutierte Themen mehr Informationen geben. Es geht um den Setup der Server und den Stand der Beta.
> 
> Darum nun also detaillierte Informationen, über was ihr im März zum Start des Spiels erwarten könnt. Wir möchten aber darauf hinweisen, dass dies unsere momentanen Pläne sind. Es kann immer sein, dass sich da noch etwas ändert.
> 
> ...



Und wem das zuviel Text ist oder war, dem sei das wichtigste in handliche Häppchen vorgelegt:

- Nordamerika und Europa spielerisch gänzlich getrennt
- Englische Clients auch auf deutschen Servern
- Zensuroptionen sind serverbasiert
- Closed Beta Ausweitung ''soon''
- Open Beta erst 2008

Zum Friday Update​


----------



## Firderis (16. Oktober 2007)

Da ja das FridayUpdate schon erwähnt ist, hier noch Teil II:



> Der letzte Friday Update über den Setup der Server und speziell über die möglichen Einschränkungen von deutschen Spielern betreffend Spielinhalten hat ja verständlicherweise zu einigen Diskussionen Anlass gegeben. Darum ist es nötig, dass hierzu ein paar zusätzliche Informationen gegeben werden:
> 
> Wir arbeiten bereits ziemlich eng mit der USK zusammen um sicherzustellen, dass es für Erwachsene auch eine deutsche Version des Spiels mit soviel brutaler Barbarenaktion geben wird, wie nur irgendmöglich. Aber wir müssen natürlich auch die deutschen Gesetze einhalten um das Spiel vermarkten und verkaufen zu können. Wir wissen zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht genau, ob und wieviel für die deutsche Version überhaupt rausgeschnitten werden müsste. Es kann durchaus sein, dass da gar nicht sooo viel zu ändern ist, um die gewünschte Altersfreigabe zu erhalten.
> 
> Das heisst, dass die deutsche Version des Spiels entsprechend der Altersfreigabe veröffentlicht wird. Es wird keine IP-Blockings oder ähnliches geben. Die entscheidende Information für das Blockieren von brutalen und blutigen Inhalten ist der Gamekey, der mit der deutschen Version des Spiels ausgeliefert wird. Wer sich eine internationale Version besorgt, wird also auch einen internationalen Gamekey erhalten und entsprechenden Spielinhalt zu sehen bekommen. Wir werden also sicherstellen, dass die Gesetze eingehalten werden genau so, wie dies auch andere Spielehersteller machen.


----------



## maggus (17. Oktober 2007)

Am Donnerstag (also morgen) ab 18.00 Uhr CET (also ab 19.00 Uhr CEST bei uns) startet eine neue Technical Beta. Man wird für 3 Stunden die Möglichkeit haben, das Spiel zu testen, der komplette erste Abschnitt des Spiels, also die Starterinsel ist zugänglich.

Wer von euch also zu den Glücklichen gehört (so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und einen Beta-Key bekommen hat, der kann morgen durchstarten. 

PS: Erwartet keine Screenshots, Berichte, etc. Noch gilt die NDA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (19. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt neue Screenshots, das dieswöchige FridayUpdate dreht sich hauptsächlich um die Frauen in AoC. Die Screenshots sind: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle sind Spielercharakter. Der benutzte Spielclient datiert auf den August, in der aktuellen Version wäre bereits wieder eine Verbesserung eingetreten


----------



## Wave2 (19. Oktober 2007)

Sehr sehr hübsche Damen *daumenhoch*


----------



## TheBauch (6. November 2007)

also ich werde mir age of conan auf jeden fall holen... wow spricht mich nicht mehr an und ich stehe einfach auf 
die geschichte um conan den barbaren.

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass das spiel fsk18 haben wird... erstens kiddie-block und zweitens realistische kampsequenzen (gegner bluten nunmal^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (6. November 2007)

Hi ho alle zusammen ...

Ich schalte mich hier einfach mal so rein ohne das ich die 6 Seiten durchgelesen habe ok ?! ^^

Ich finde Age of Conan einfach nur genial . Wenn es so ist wie ich mir das Vorstelle dann wird das mal ein wirkliches RPG ... Und vor allem freut mich das man in diesem Spiel eine Gilde benötigt um was zu erreichen. 
Das macht mir immer noch am meisten Spass... mit anderen Leuten irgendwas im Spiel erreichen. Ob es jetzt Mobs klopfen ist oder eine Stadt aufbauen. Ich freue mich wirklich auf das Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde noch interessieren wie der High End aussehen wird . 

Also zum Beispiel WoW hat da die Instanzen wo man mit mehreren Leuten wo rein muss.
Wie sieht das bei Age of Conan aus ? 
Was wird da die Hauptaufgabe sein ?


----------



## Firderis (7. November 2007)

Helix schrieb:


> Also zum Beispiel WoW hat da die Instanzen wo man mit mehreren Leuten wo rein muss.
> Wie sieht das bei Age of Conan aus ?
> Was wird da die Hauptaufgabe sein ?


Laut Entwickler soll das Endspiel vor allem aus Gildenkämpfen bestehen. Gilden können ja Burgen besitzen oder erobern, diese ausbauen usw. Ausserdem kann man sich als Söldner bei anderen Gilden verdingen, was auch gildenlose Spieler oder Gildenspieler ohne Burg in die Schlacht ziehen würde. Dann gibt es selbstverständlich auch die bekannten PvE-Instanzen (maximal 24 Spieler in den Raids) und vieles mehr, was typische MMOs ausmacht.

Und hier noch einen Ausschnitt aus der offiziellen FAQ:


*3.12 Wird PvP das Endspiel von AoC bedeuten?*
_Ja und nein, der PvP-Teil von Age of Conan wird nur ein Bestandteil des Ganzen sein. Man kann PvP auch völlig ausser acht lassen, den Fuss nie in die Grenzgebiete setzen oder eine Taverne oder Arena betreten. Die Welt Hyboria ist unglaublich reich an exotischen Plätzen und Geschichten, wir garantieren euch Stunden um Stunden voller Abenteuer durch die fantastischsten Gebiete, welche ihr je gesehen habt, bevölkert mit den sagenhaftesten Monstern, gegen die ihr je gekämpft habt. Es warten Aufgaben vollendet zu werden, Überfälle (Raids) welche begangen werden sollten, durch computergesteuerte Städte, welche sich in Staub verwandeln sollen, Höhlen die auf ihre Erforscher gieren und Schätze, welche man selbst in den höchsten Stufen noch entdecken kann._


Hoffe geholfen zu haben, ansonsten freue ich mich auf neue Fragen


----------



## patno (12. November 2007)

Hiho

Ich hoffe, dass das Buffed Team eine AoC-Sektion einrichtet....

MfG pat


----------



## Firderis (13. November 2007)

*war eine unfaire Bemerkung gegenüber Buffed.de vorhanden, deshalb wurde der Tintenkiller angesetzt*


----------



## Helix (13. November 2007)

Sag mal Firderis wie wird eigentlich mit den Gilden so in etwa Aussehen ? 
Ich hab gelesen das jede seine eigene Stadt aufbaut und dann bekommt jeder einen speziellen Beruf da drinnen.

Welche Berufe und wie werden die dann schlussendlich ausgeübt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonn jetzt für eine super Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (13. November 2007)

Helix schrieb:


> Sag mal Firderis wie wird eigentlich mit den Gilden so in etwa Aussehen ?
> Ich hab gelesen das jede seine eigene Stadt aufbaut und dann bekommt jeder einen speziellen Beruf da drinnen.
> 
> Welche Berufe und wie werden die dann schlussendlich ausgeübt ?
> ...



Jo jede Gilde wird die Möglihckeit haben eine Gildenstadt zu bauen aber spezielle Berufe gibts da nicht. Allerdings wirds wohl so sein das man zum Meistern eines Berufes (also die besten Rezepte etc.) Gebäude in der Gildenstadt braucht z.B. ohne Spielerschmiede benötigt für die besten Waffen.

Es gibt aber Prestigklassen die unterschiedliche Boni für die Gildenstadt geben, insbesondere bei den Resourcen.


----------



## Firderis (14. November 2007)

Betreffend den Berufen und Gilden verweise ich gerne auf diesen Artikel: Prestigeklassen

Wichtig dabei zu wissen ist beispielsweise:

_„Each prestige class that exists in a guild will give benefits to the guild (on a 'by account' basis to prevent players bolstering their ranks with 'alt' characters! You can have alt characters but only the prestige class of the first to join will benefit your guild)_


Die allgemeinen Craftingberufe kann man hier nachlesen


----------



## Serlos (17. November 2007)

Age of COnan ist auch mein persönlicher kandidat auf den ich mich am meisten freue. nach fast 3 Jahren WoW wird es Zeit für etwas neues. Und was in den medien so von AoC durchsickert klingt einfach gut. Das belagern der Burg anderer Gilden. Die sie Monatelang mühseelig aufgebaut hat. Ich stell mir das einfach genial  vor. Dan das Kampfsystem. nicht nen Gegner anklicken und quasie nur Ihn im Fokus haben, sondern alles schnetzeln was um einen herum steht und je nachdem wo man hinschlägt etc etc. Ach und es ist endlich ein Erwachsenenspiel wo die WoW Kiddies fernbleiben. Solang net der große Bruder das Spiel kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (18. November 2007)

Ich danke dir Firderis zum weiteren male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn das mit den Berufen und so weiter wirklich umgesetzt wird, könnte ich mir dieses Spiel als WoW würdige Alternative vorstellen.
Ich bin so oder so ein Fan vom Mittelalter und Co. 
Da es mich irgendwie einfach anspricht.

Was ich besonders cool finde das man soviel mit einer Gilde unternehmen kann.
Für seine Gilde und mit der Gilde ein Stadt aufbaut und so weiter. Endlich mal ein Spiel wo man ein richtiges Gilden leben hat und auch sich einbringen kann.

PLUS : Es macht viel mehr Spass für was zufarmen wenn man weiss das es nicht nur sich selber dadurch stärkt ! 

Also ich werde mir AoC sicherlich anschauen und testen ! 
Ich bin sehr von dem begeistert ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (18. November 2007)

Helix schrieb:


> Ich bin so oder so ein Fan vom Mittelalter und Co.
> Da es mich irgendwie einfach anspricht


Ein kleiner Einschub sei mir gestattet:

Age of Conan spielt weit, weit vor unserem bekanntem Mittelalter. In etwa 10'000 v.Chr., um genauer zu sein. Ich zitiere dazu unsere Webseite:

_Technologisch ist die Welt Hyboria in etwa um 10.000 vor Christus angesiedelt. Kulturell haben alle interessanten barbarischen und zivilisierten Völker zwischen 500 nach und 10.000 vor Christus in ihr zeitgleich einen Platz gefunden. Die Cimmerier stellen z.B. ein nordisches Volk, ähnlich den Germanen, dar, während die Stygier in der Wüste leben und den Ägyptern gleichen. Sämtliche Völker, Orte, Flüsse, Berge, Errungenschaften und Götter lassen sich meist schon durch ihren Namen auf Dinge aus unserer Geschichte zurückführen. So entstehen unter den Völkern, obwohl alle menschlich, jene interessanten religiösen und weltlichen Konflikte, die seit jeher den Conan-Geschichten ihren Reiz gaben._


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Hab jetzt nur ein paar Berichte gelesen und stelle einfachmal ein paar grundfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann erscheint das Spiel?
Bis welches level wird es gehen?
Wird es im Monat was kosten?

Was ich hier gelesen habe sehr interessant. Viel besser als WoW!


----------



## Firderis (18. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Wann erscheint das Spiel?


So nichts dazwischenkommt Ende März 2008


> Bis welches level wird es gehen?


Es gibt 80 PvE- und 20 PvP-Levels. Bis Stufe 20 befindet man sich in einem Turtorial und spielt teilweise alleine


> Wird es im Monat was kosten?


Da es ein klassisches MMO ist, "leider" ja


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> So nichts dazwischenkommt Ende März 2008
> 
> Es gibt 80 PvE- und 20 PvP-Levels. Bis Stufe 20 befindet man sich in einem Turtorial und spielt teilweise alleine
> 
> Da es ein klassisches MMO ist, "leider" ja



Vielen dank für die schnelle Information. Steht schon fest wie man bezahlen muss/kann und wie viel es kosten wird?


----------



## Firderis (18. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die schnelle Information. Steht schon fest wie man bezahlen muss/kann und wie viel es kosten wird?


Weder das eine noch das andere ist derzeit bekannt. Ich bin aber sicher, dass sich Funcom an die Preisstandards halten wird. Gleichzeitig bezweifle ich ein wenig, dass es Gamecards geben wird. Denn das Spiel selbst soll keine Jugendfreigabe erhalten und Erwachsene bräuchten, so rein theoretisch, keine Gamecard


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Weder das eine noch das andere ist derzeit bekannt. Ich bin aber sicher, dass sich Funcom an die Preisstandards halten wird. Gleichzeitig bezweifle ich ein wenig, dass es Gamecards geben wird. Denn das Spiel selbst soll keine Jugendfreigabe erhalten und Erwachsene bräuchten, so rein theoretisch, keine Gamecard



Mh ab 18. ich werds mir trotzdem besorgen. Ein Mog mit Blut ist endlich mal was wo man richtig was sieht. Nicht wie in WoW zb. ui Feuerball gecastet jetzt fällt der tot um^^


----------



## Firderis (18. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Mh ab 18. ich werds mir trotzdem besorgen. Ein Mog mit Blut ist endlich mal was wo man richtig was sieht. Nicht wie in WoW zb. ui Feuerball gecastet jetzt fällt der tot um^^


Blut ist nicht der alleinige Grund warum das Spiel ab 18 Jahren erscheinen soll. Es wiederspiegelt die Welt von Conan. Und in diesen wird den Gegnern auch einmal der Kopf oder andere Körperteile abgeschlagen. Siehe dazu auch eines der offiziellen Videos:

Intro-Video deutsch
Intro-Video englisch


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Blut ist nicht der alleinige Grund warum das Spiel ab 18 Jahren erscheinen soll. Es wiederspiegelt die Welt von Conan. Und in diesen wird den Gegnern auch einmal der Kopf oder andere Körperteile abgeschlagen. Siehe dazu auch eines der offiziellen Videos:
> 
> Intro-Video deutsch
> Intro-Video englisch


Die links geen bei mir nit keine ahnung wieso ich such mir mal wa bei youtube.com aber dank dir


----------



## Firderis (18. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Die links geen bei mir nit keine ahnung wieso ich such mir mal wa bei youtube.com aber dank dir


Es sind Direktdownloads. Was bedeutet Du musst ein Weilchen warten bis Dein Computer die Daten gesaugt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Es sind Direktdownloads. Was bedeutet Du musst ein Weilchen warten bis Dein Computer die Daten gesaugt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich blödie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht aber sehr geil aus und gelungen... ich weis echt nicht welches spiel ich 08 spielen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((

Aion oder Age of Conan... WArhammer aufjedenfall.... 2008 wird echt krass an mmog´s

Hier der link was ich geschaaut habe die trailer hatte ich mir nit mehr angeguckt!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YkbuM-62ltk  vill ist es das gleiche


----------



## Firderis (18. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Aion oder Age of Conan... WArhammer aufjedenfall.... 2008 wird echt krass an mmog´s


Noch ist keines der Spiele auch wirklich erschienen. Je nachdem wird Dir die Entscheidung also abgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Age of Conan beispielsweise hätte eigentlich im 4. Quartal *2006* erscheinen sollen, bevor es auf Sommer 2007 und schliesslich auf 30. Oktober 2007 verschoben wurde. Und danach auf März 2008...

MMOs und Erscheinungstermine...eine Geschichte für sich selbst


----------



## Firderis (24. November 2007)

Es gab diese Woche eine sehr uasführliche Radiosendung zu Age of Conan, welche ihr auf keinen Fall verpassen solltet. Ein Podcast gibt es hier. Das Podcast wurde bereits überarbeitet, ich zitiere den Blogeintrag:
_
Hier ist der Mitschnitt der langen Radioshow gestern Abend. Die Musikteile habe ich rausgeschnitten, deswegen kann manchmal nach den Liedern so 20 Sekunden fehlen und ihr werdet merkwürdige Anfänge mitten im Satz bemerken. Ansonsten sollte aber alles Gequassel der drei Herren drauf sein, inklusive der Interviews und Gewinnspieltelefonate.

Der Podcast ist im OGG Format, also müsst ihr euren Winamp darauf ansetzen oder ähnliche Player die mit OGG umgehen können. Viel Spaß damit!_


----------



## Besieger (24. November 2007)

Mhhh bin ma gespannt wie AoC wird...kleine Anmerkung: gibt ja jetzt en AoC Foren Bereich wie wärs den Thread dorthin zu verschieben?


----------



## Firderis (7. Dezember 2007)

Ok, der neue Ingame-Trailer wird sicherlich viele Freunde finden, dank einigen Fatalities-Moves und vielem mehr:

neuestes Ingame-Trailer (ab 18 Jahren...)


----------



## se_BASTET (7. Dezember 2007)

da hat aber jmd kräftig die werbetrommel gerührt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber gut beschrieben. wollt mir das spiel eigentlich auch schon dieses jahr kaufen...., 
aber bis märz werd ich schon noch durchhalten. kanns kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ist extrem vielversprechend und endlich mal nen spiel für erwachsene.


----------



## se_BASTET (7. Dezember 2007)

den trailer kannte ich ja noch garnicht, der macht aber noch mehr lust...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(noch so lang bis märz )

edit: jetzt hams sie ihn auch auf die buffed-startseite gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Dezember 2007)

AoCBlog.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mysteriöser Knecht Ruprecht im Forum aufgetaucht
> 
> Im offiziellen Forum ist vorhin ein mysteriöser Knecht Ruprecht ( mit Moderatorrechten ) aufgetaucht und verkündet eine Nachricht von seinem Herrn dem Santa Gaute ( Gaute Godager - Funcom Age of Conan Oberzampano ). Haltet also die Augen offen was sich dahinter verbirgt. Sollte sich etwas ergeben, werdet ihr natürlich hier zuerst davon erfahren.
> 
> UPDATE: Die Katze ist aus dem Sack. Der echte, absolute Fan wird nach Oslo zu Funcom eingeladen und darf dort die Entwickler treffen und das Spiel antesten. Mehr dazu und wie ihr teilnehmen könnt um euch zu beweisen als echter Fan, lest ihr am besten auf der offiziellen Homepage nach.


Na denn dann.. legt mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Waldgeist


----------

